# Meine erste SSD-Festplatte - nur welche soll es sein?



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

Da ich noch etwas Geburtstagsgeld übrig hab und nicht weiss wohin damit (), dachte ich mir dass ich vielleicht mal den lange vor mich hingeschobenen Sprung zur SSD-Technik in die Realität umsetzen könnte.

Nach einiger Recherche brauche ich wohl außer der Festplatte selbst und einem 3,5"-Einbaurahmen nix weiter. SATA-Kabel und Schrauben hab ich genug.

Bezüglich des Rahmens habe ich an diesen hier gedacht:

3.5" Festplatten-Einbaurahmen auf 2.5" Akasa AK-HDA-03 im Conrad Online Shop | 918912

Und als Festplatte folgende:

Interne SSD-Festplatte 6.35 cm (2.5 ") 256 GB SanDisk Ultra Plus SDSSDHP-256G-G25 SATA III im Conrad Online Shop | 394074

Denke eine günstigere 240 bzw. 256 GB-Platte werde ich kaum bekommen, und diese hier scheint auch ganz brauchbar zu sein.

Oder könnt ihr mir bessere Alternativen so im 100-Euro-Bereich empfehlen?


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2014)

Caseking.de


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

Ist die wirklich besser? Oder tut sich zwischen den SSDs kaum was?
Bin in der Hinsicht ziemlich unerfahren, ob es da echte Qualitäts- und Leistungsunterschiede gibt.


----------



## golani79 (17. Mai 2014)

Hab schon seit einiger Zeit ne Samsung - bin super zufrieden damit.
Kostet mit Einbaurahmen halt ein bissl mehr als nen 100er.

Samsung MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 EVO Basic interne SSD 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

bzgl. "besser sein" müsste man sich halt Benchmarks / Reviews anschauen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist die wirklich besser? Oder tut sich zwischen den SSDs kaum was?
> Bin in der Hinsicht ziemlich unerfahren, ob es da echte Qualitäts- und Leistungsunterschiede gibt.


 
das gibt schon Leistungsunterschiede und die steht halt auch beim PCGH Test weit vorne



golani79 schrieb:


> Hab schon seit einiger Zeit ne Samsung - bin super zufrieden damit.
> Kostet mit Einbaurahmen halt ein bissl mehr als nen 100er.
> 
> Samsung MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 EVO Basic interne SSD 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Die wäre zwar der Klassiker, aber ich hab mich halt an die Vorgabe gehalten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das gibt schon Leistungsunterschiede und die steht halt auch beim PCGH Test weit vorne


 DAS ist schon mal ein sehr gutes Argument. 

Und die ist sogar 5 Euro günstiger bei Conrad als die von mir ursprünglich favorisierte SanDisk.

Fein. Diese plus der Rahmen und ein Geburtstags-Gutschein von 7,50€ zum Einlösen - macht 98,94€. Ist das ein Deal oder nicht?  

Edit: Ach, und wie ich sehe, bis einschließlich morgen keine Versandkosten bei Festplatten-Bestellungen. Passt ja, sonst würden ja noch mal 5,95€ draufkommen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Mai 2014)

Den Einbaurahmen brauchst du gar nicht mal unbedingt. Da eine SSD ja keine mechanischen Bauteile enhält, kann man sie auch einfach ins Gehäuse legen oder mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Den Einbaurahmen brauchst du gar nicht mal unbedingt. Da eine SSD ja keine mechanischen Bauteile enhält, kann man sie auch einfach ins Gehäuse legen oder mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigen.


 Das wäre mir eine Spur *zu* billig.


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Mai 2014)

Meine liegt auch nur drin, ganz ohne Klebeband. 
Ist auch eine Samsung EVO 840, Topgerät, aber bei den anderen machst du sicher auch nichts falsch.


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir eine Spur *zu* billig.


 
Dann nimm selbstklebende Klettstreifen. Die sind sogar teuerer als ein Einbaurahmen.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auch die 840 EVO empfehlen.
Hab selbst eine im Betrieb (+ 1x das Vorgängermodell) und einige Freunde ebenfalls.

Damit kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

Hab bereits zu Enisras Tip gegriffen. Trotzdem Danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Mai 2014)

Crucial ist auch ok. Hauptsache du kaufst keine OCZ, das wäre teurer Elektroschrott


----------



## Tabascco (19. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe seit 3 Jahren eine M4 gehabt, nun seit kurzem eine Evo 840 von Samsung -> Hol dir die Samsung, beste Kaufentscheidung seit langem.. rennt ohne ende


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2014)

Tabascco schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit 3 Jahren eine M4 gehabt, nun seit kurzem eine Evo 840 von Samsung -> Hol dir die Samsung, beste Kaufentscheidung seit langem.. rennt ohne ende


 
ähm .. bissl zu spät ..
---> 





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab bereits zu Enisras Tip gegriffen. Trotzdem Danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Mai 2014)

Tabascco schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit 3 Jahren eine M4 gehabt, nun seit kurzem eine Evo 840 von Samsung -> Hol dir die Samsung, beste Kaufentscheidung seit langem.. rennt ohne ende


 Was spricht gegen die Cucial?

Ich hab das Vorgängermodell, also Crucial M4 128GB, zu Hause, auf Arbeit und in unserem Server und bin sehr zufrieden. In einem anderen Server haben wir eine Intel irgendwas, auch mal irgendwo Testsieger, ... ich merk im Alltag keinen Unterschied.

Was interessieren mich Benchmarks mit theoretischen Szenarien wenn der echte Arbeitsalltag meist eh anders aussieht? 

Die Crucial hatte einen Firmware-Bug, ich hoffe und denke aber, dass dieser in der M500 nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2014)

So, neue Platte ist drin. Funzt... Und geht ab wie ne Rakete, mein lieber Scholli. 

Mal ne Frage: Wie kann ich die System-Partition verkleinern? Windows 7 erlaubt mir nichts Kleineres als 100 GB. Und soviel brauche ich fürs OS und alle Programme nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## svd (3. Juni 2014)

Du kannst es mit der Trial Version des Acronis Disk Director probieren. Die Größe einer Partition zu ändern, geht da normalerweise recht komfortabel per "Mauszieh".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2014)

Muss wohl ein anderes Tool nutzen. Die Installation bricht wegen eines Problems ("Microsoft VC80...") kurz vor Schluss ab.


----------



## svd (3. Juni 2014)

Da ist im Visual C++ wohl irgendwo der Wurm drin.

Hmm, vlt. funktioniert der EaseUS Partition Master.  Den hab ich selber aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2014)

Zufälligerweise habe ich EaseUs Partition Master eben runtergeladen, installiert und ausprobiert. Passt !


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

Wozu willst Du das denn verkleinern? Das bringt bei ner SSD nun wirklich nix    Wieviel GB hast Du denn nun genommen? 

Und täusch dich nicht: nachher gibt es Zwangs-Spielstände, Updates usw. oder so was auf c:, und dann sind 100GB am Ende doch was knapp...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab jetzt 60 GB fürs OS und die wichtigsten Programme genommen. Alles andere (Spiele etc.) wird auf der anderen Partition gehalten.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 60 GB fürs OS und die wichtigsten Programme genommen. Alles andere (Spiele etc.) wird auf der anderen Partition gehalten.



Lohnt sich IMHO nicht. Für die Leistung isses eh wurscht, und selbst dann, wenn Du mal windows neu installieren musst und die Spiele "behalten" willst: die paar GB an Games (viel kann es ja nicht sein) würd ich dann einfach vor der Neuinstall auf die HDD rüberkopieren und später wieder zurück. Oder hast Du Dir eine 1000GB-SSD geholt? ^^ 

60GB ist echt sehr knapp, hat bei einem Laptop von mir nach einigen Monaten nciht mehr gereicht, und das war ein reines Office-Notebook.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2014)

Eine SSD muss man eigentlich nicht mehr partitionieren. Bei alten HDDs bringt das Geschwindigkeitsvorteile und Defragmentierung ist auch ein Thema.
Beides ist bei einer SSD unerheblich.


----------

